# Norwegian: Solve the mystery



## Grefsen

A few days ago I received a wonderful *"gavepakk"* (gift pack) from Norway.   However,  since there was no return address outside the package and no name inside the package, I wasn't sure who sent this *gavepakk* to me.  

There was one important clue on the outside of the package.  *"Hilsen fra* (very unique slavic name)."    This message was from someone I met in Norway several years ago who by pure coincidence works at the shop where the package was sent.   

Without boring everyone with more details, I'll just say that I'm happy to report I was able to get into contact with the person who works at the shop.   After an exchange of several carefully worded *SMSer* she was able to help me solve the mystery of who it was who actually sent the package to me.  

Now I want to send a "thank you card" to this woman who works at the shop, but it has to be *"bare på norsk fordi hun ikke forstå engelsk så godt."* *Hvordan sier man* "Thank you so much for helping me solve the mystery" *på norsk?*

*Her er mitt delvis *(partial) *forsøkt:*

*Tusen takk så mye for hjelpe meg* "solve"* mysteriet.

P**å forh**ånd takk for hjelpen!
*


----------



## OroRojo

Takk så mye for at du hjalp meg løse mysteriet!

or

Tusen takk for at du hjalp meg løse mysteriet!


----------



## Obil Tu

That's a post with an interesting story behind it!

Among many different ways to say this (I'm sure), here's one:

"Tusen takk for at du hjalp meg å løse mysteriet!"


----------



## Obil Tu

OroRojo said:


> Takk så mye for at du hjalp meg løse mysteriet!
> 
> or
> 
> Tusen takk for at du hjalp meg løse mysteriet!



(I would insist on the "å" here.)


----------



## Grefsen

OroRojo said:


> Takk så mye for at du hjalp meg løse mysteriet!
> 
> or
> 
> Tusen takk for at du hjalp meg løse mysteriet!



*Tusen takk for hjelpen og velkommen til nordisk forum OroRojo.  

*When I first attempted to find a Norwegian translation for "solve" the first two options I came across were *"forklare" og "kople fra**."*


----------



## Grefsen

*Tusen takk for hjelpen og også velkommen til nordisk forum Obil Tu!* 

*Så spennende!!  *
 
I've been away from the forum for a few days and am now pleasantly surprised to see two new members who are already making so many excellent contributions. 

*God jobb!! * 



Obil Tu said:


> That's a post with an interesting story behind it!


 
And I was only scratching the surface with the details I actually provided. 

The best way to describe this story *på norsk* would be *"utrolig men sant!" *


----------



## Grefsen

Obil Tu said:


> Among many different ways to say this (I'm sure), here's one:
> 
> "Tusen takk for at du hjalp meg å løse mysteriet!"



In my example, if I wanted to write "the gift pack mystery" instead of just "the mystery" would this be correct:

 *"Tusen takk for at du hjalp meg å løse gavepakk mysteriet!"
*


----------



## OroRojo

Obil Tu said:


> (I would insist on the "å" here.)



Var innom tanken - og ville nok gjort det selv i et offentlig dokument - men siden denne konteksten var av den litt uformelle sorten, så tenkte jeg at det ikke gjorde så mye. 

Thanks, Grefsen! It's really nice being here!


----------



## Grefsen

OroRojo said:


> Var innom tanken - og ville nok gjort det selv i et offentlig dokument - men siden denne konteksten var av den litt uformelle sorten, så tenkte jeg at det ikke gjorde så mye.



*Vær så snill og gi meg engelsk oversettelsen når du har litt tid fordi jeg er ikke så flink på norsk til å forstå alt.*  



OroRojo said:


> Thanks, Grefsen! It's really nice being here!



*Ikke noe å takke for. *(I hope I got that right.    )


----------



## OroRojo

Oh sorry, it was a reply to Obil Tu, that's why I wrote in Norwegian. Nothing really important though...

"Ikke noe å takke for" is 100% correct! 

And to your question above, you can say "tusen takk for at du hjalp meg å løse gavepakkemysteriet!" or "tusen takk for at du hjalp meg å løse mysteriet med gavepakken!"


----------



## Huffameg

OroRojo said:


> Oh sorry, it was a reply to Obil Tu, that's why I wrote in Norwegian. Nothing really important though...
> 
> "Ikke noe å takke for" is 100% correct!
> 
> And to your question above, you can say "tusen takk for at du hjalp meg å løse gavepakkemysteriet!" or "tusen takk for at du hjalp meg å løse mysteriet med gavepakken!"



To me "gavepakke" sounds a bit formal. 
I think that "pakke" suffices by large. 
Specially when fusing it with "mysteriet". "Pakkemysteriet"


----------



## Huffameg

Grefsen said:


> *God jobb!! *
> 
> 
> And I was only scratching the surface with the details I actually provided.
> 
> The best way to describe this story *på norsk* would be *"utrolig men sant!" *



I don't mean to be picky (?) or off topic but I have two small remarks: 

1. "God jobb!" is not in any way wrong but describes a job well done ("Han gjorde ein god jobb"). The expression you are looking for is "Godt jobba!!"

2. A good rule to remember: when you use "men" you should always (!) use a comma (utruleg, men sant).

By the way, your Norwegian is very good and fully comprehensible!


----------



## vestfoldlilja

I agree with Huffameg, I think it sounds best without gave, the word is not needed in the sentence and only makes it longer, more cluttered and complicated.

I like this sentence best: Tusen takk for at du hjalp meg å løse pakkemysteriet.


----------



## Grefsen

vestfoldlilja said:


> I agree with Huffameg, I think it sounds best without gave, the word is not needed in the sentence and only makes it longer, more cluttered and complicated.


The gift package was actually full of *fotball* related items that can be used to show support for a particular club in Norway.  

As an example of an extremely long, cluttered and complicated compound word would it have been possible to use (Name of club)(*fotball*)(supporter's)*gavepakk? * 
 


vestfoldlilja said:


> I like this sentence best: Tusen takk for at du hjalp meg å løse pakkemysteriet.


*Jeg liker best også. 

Tusen takk for det! *


----------



## vestfoldlilja

It sounds like a great and fun gift 

I’ve tried to make an example of a long compund word, and as you can see it’s very difficult to read and it does not work as a compound! Example: Rosenborgfotballsupportergavepakkemysteriet 

If one were to use it, I suppose it could be something like this: Takk for at du hjalp meg med Rosenborg fotballklubb supporter gavepakken.  It’s long and much of it is unnecessary. The person you are thanking probably knows the story behind it and does not need a recap pressed into a sentence, and even if she or he does not know what the package contained she or he doesn’t need to. You’re not thanking them for the gift, but for helping you find who sent it. 

A small correction: Jeg liker best også should be; jeg liker også den best!  

And You’re welcome  


PS O/T

Here are three long compound words (that I didn't make up), and I'm sorry I’m not able to translate more than one, but they are hard enough to understand in Norwegian.  

1.	Minoritetsladningsbærerdiffusjonskoeffisientmålingsapparatur – which is a instrument used to measure the distance between particles in made of a crystal matter.

2.	Fylkestrafikksikkerhetsutvalgssekretariatslederfunksjonene 

3.	Karbondioksidbrannslukningsapparatutsprøytningsdysebruksanvisningvedlegginnholdsfortegnelsene

The longest single word is, or at least one of the longest: onomatopoetikon: again, I don’t have a translation. 

Ah, what you can find using google!


----------



## Grefsen

Huffameg said:


> I don't mean to be picky (?) or off topic but I have two small remarks:


*Jeg sett virkelig pris på din veldig hjelpsom tilbakemelding.* 



Huffameg said:


> 1. "God jobb!" is not in any way wrong but describes a job well done ("Han gjorde ein god jobb"). The expression you are looking for is "Godt jobba!!"


*Okey, tusen takk for det. *



Huffameg said:


> 2. A good rule to remember: when you use "men" you should always (!) use a comma (utruleg, men sant).



I've been writing *"utrolig men sant" (uten komma** )* for many many years and you are the first person who has ever corrected me on this.  Well better late than never.... 



Huffameg said:


> By the way, your Norwegian is very good and fully comprehensible!


*Tusen takk for de vennlige ordene dine. *


----------



## Grefsen

vestfoldlilja said:


> It sounds like a great and fun gift
> 
> I’ve tried to make an example of a long compund word, and as you can see it’s very difficult to read and it does not work as a compound! Example: Rosenborgfotballsupportergavepakkemysteriet



*Ja, det var en fantastisk gave og*.....a totally unexpected surprise.    Solving this *fotballsupportergavepakkemysteri* has also been a lot of fun as well.  

*Et morsomt sammentreff at du bruket **Rosenborg* in your example too because I almost did the same even though *Rosenborg *isn't the* fotball klubb *in question. 



vestfoldlilja said:


> It’s long and much of it is unnecessary. The person you are thanking probably knows the story behind it and does not need a recap pressed into a sentence, and even if she or he does not know what the package contained she or he doesn’t need to. You’re not thanking them for the gift, but for helping you find who sent it.


*Du er* "spot on" *med svaret ditt.  *



vestfoldlilja said:


> A small correction: Jeg liker best også should be; jeg liker også den best!


*Tusen takk for det!  *


----------



## OroRojo

vestfoldlilja said:


> I agree with Huffameg, I think it sounds best without gave, the word is not needed in the sentence and only makes it longer, more cluttered and complicated.



Usually I would agree, but with this being an informal response, I kind of like it when it sounds a bit "cluttered and complicated". Sounds more like a real mystery when the "mystery-word" is longer. 

In fact, I think I would've made the sentence even longer:

Tusen takk for at du hjalp meg å oppklare det fascinerende og gåtefulle gavepakkemysteriet!

More informal and witty(?). But perhaps that's just me?


----------



## Huffameg

OroRojo said:


> Usually I would agree, but with this being an informal response, I kind of like it when it sounds a bit "cluttered and complicated". Sounds more like a real mystery when the "mystery-word" is longer.
> 
> In fact, I think I would've made the sentence even longer:
> 
> Tusen takk for at du hjalp meg å oppklare det fascinerende og gåtefulle gavepakkemysteriet!
> 
> More informal and witty(?). But perhaps that's just me?



Yup, that might just be you. I'm not able to see how long and clumsy sentences with a lower level of preciseness is any less formal. 

I understand better the mystery-thing, making it look like the last sentence in any Nancy Drew-book. However, this is a thank you note, not a part of a family thriller on the melkekartong-package. I fear that any attempt to make a mystery-point in one single sentence will go unnoticed unless you overdo it.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

OroRojo, I do like your sentence; Tusen takk for at du hjalp meg å oppklare det fascinerende og gåtefulle gavepakkemysteriet! But to me it sounds like something you would say after a treasure hunt


----------

